# Heat Pressing Glitter on DTG Printed Shirt



## thinkshirt (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi people,

I have a client that wants a full color shirt with a touch of glitter. I was thinking of sending it out to get digitally printed, and then pressing vinyl glitter on myself with a heat press. 

I'm going to test it out later this week but I wanted to get some thoughts first. Do you think the shirt can handle it. I mean its cured at 365 anyways. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jmelwak (Oct 23, 2013)

i was wondering this same thing, about to get a dtg machine and i have stahls glitter flake i was wondering if we can press the glitter first then print from dtg and cure it that way? i guess i will have to test it.


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

We have a neoflex dtg machine and use glitter with it. The glitter needs to be added before the shirt is cured, that way it will adhere to the ink. The only draw back is each time you wash the shirt some of the glitter will come off or at least that has been our experience.


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

I've also done this. Added glitter onto the print before curing. The glitter does wash off making the print look bad. There's different thicknesses of glitter. I've tried a more powder like glitter and still got bad washability.


----------



## ernti (Nov 14, 2012)

I do dtg,and recently got a gx24,and started vinyl.
As soon as i have designs ready,i will do mixed techniques tees.
I think the dtg part of the procces,has to be done first,because
if i try to print after the vinyl,i will have to lower my table,to
compensate for the extra thickness.
Also i don't understand why i should press vinyl on top of
ink,cured or not.
The design should be broken down into 2 parts.One part for the
printer's rip,and another for the cutter.
Glitter flake needs 160C to apply, the same temp. that i cure the
dtg print,so no worries for the t-shirt,it can take 15sec more in
the press.


----------



## CR_Printer (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Larry,

I also have a NeoFlex. Can you give some additional info on your process? 

1. Type of Glitter
2. Where the glitter is sourced
3. Application process
4. Any differences in curing process (Heat/Pressure)

Thanks!

-Josh


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

A little different to glitter but a metallic look is also quite a dramatic option.

This was our very first attempts.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjjZUCTWDCw


----------



## divers2deep (Mar 7, 2012)

Stitch-Up said:


> A little different to glitter but a metallic look is also quite a dramatic option.
> 
> This was our very first attempts.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjjZUCTWDCw


Have done wash test on this yet ? Looks great by the way..


----------

